# antifreeze poisoning



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Really need some help, my cat Lucky was poisoned on Friday evening with antifreeze, my neighbours cat sadly passed away my cat is still fighting on, bless him. I took him to the vets early on Saturday morning. His levels in his bloods were so high I was advised to have him put down. I didn't want to give up on him as he seemed so sprightly still. It was roughly 12.hours after consumption that I took him into the vets. I didn't initially know it was antifreeze. He wasn't eating and his mouth was all ulcerated inside. I took him to my local animal hospital who initially put him on fluids via a drip, anti emetics and pain relief.Yesterday he still wasn't eating so was put on a drip. They have been doing bloods checking his creatine levels which I was told are to do with assessing kidney damage. The levels have been very high and only dropped slightly and the vet is saying at present its probably irrepairable. Devastated isn't the word. He was tube fed from yesterday and still seemed quite sprightly purring and so happy to see us. Today was the best I've seen him since he's been ill. He actually drank from a bowl and had an appetite starting as he was trying to lap some food up. It breaks my heart and he looks so much better. The creatine levels are still high. Just need to know where we go from here ? All the things I've read said the prognosis isn't normally good. I don't want him to be put to sleep as he's acting so well. What alternatives do I have ? What's this astosoil ? Could this be used in his case with the damage he has ? What other things could I use ? Or try ? Also costs of things ?At my wits end, he's such a big part of our family and my baby. Please please I urgently need some advice.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

We do have a couple of vets on this forum. Im sure Sosh will comment shortly.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry I can't help you with any solution but I do hope something can be done to save him if he is so bright and well! I do hope Shosh can help. Good luck and keeping fingers crossed. XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your cat  

Sorry I don't have any experience so cannot advise, but just wanted to say I really hope he makes a full recovery. 

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you, that means a lot x


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hoping a vet will see this and can help or advise x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sosh is usually online every night


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you. Finger crossed x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry I can't offer any advice but I really hope that Lucky makes a full recovery. Sending lots of positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Really need some help, my cat Lucky was poisoned on Friday evening with antifreeze, my neighbours cat sadly passed away my cat is still fighting on, bless him. I took him to the vets early on Saturday morning. His levels in his bloods were so high I was advised to have him put down. I didn't want to give up on him as he seemed so sprightly still. It was roughly 12.hours after consumption that I took him into the vets. I didn't initially know it was antifreeze. He wasn't eating and his mouth was all ulcerated inside. I took him to my local animal hospital who initially put him on fluids via a drip, anti emetics and pain relief.Yesterday he still wasn't eating so was put on a drip. They have been doing bloods checking his creatine levels which I was told are to do with assessing kidney damage. The levels have been very high and only dropped slightly and the vet is saying at present its probably irrepairable. Devastated isn't the word. He was tube fed from yesterday and still seemed quite sprightly purring and so happy to see us. Today was the best I've seen him since he's been ill. He actually drank from a bowl and had an appetite starting as he was trying to lap some food up. It breaks my heart and he looks so much better. The creatine levels are still high. Just need to know where we go from here ? All the things I've read said the prognosis isn't normally good. I don't want him to be put to sleep as he's acting so well. What alternatives do I have ? What's this astosoil ? Could this be used in his case with the damage he has ? What other things could I use ? Or try ? Also costs of things ?At my wits end, he's such a big part of our family and my baby. Please please I urgently need some advice.


I'm sorry about your kitty, and your neighbour's. It's great that he's come this far, but AKI (acute kidney injury) is a horrible and very worrying condition.

Do you know that this was definitely antifreeze poisoning? How old is Lucky?

The kidney is made up of lots of tiny, microscopic tubules called nephrons, which are responsible for filtering waste products out of the blood and conserving water. Ethylene glycol, the active ingredient in antifreeze, is broken down by the liver into a variety of substances that damage the nephrons. These substances can also crystallise in the nephrons, damaging them further.

When nephrons are damaged, they cannot removed waste products from the bloodstream. Those waste products will build up in the blood and can be detected on the blood tests we perform to check renal function. The main two are urea and creatinine. These are the levels the vet is looking at to estimate how badly the kidneys are damaged.

We are born with a tremendous reserve of kidney tissue - more than we need, which is why we can donate a kidney and survive with one. Therefore, it takes a lot of kidney damage for any changes to come up on blood tests. By the time you see an elevated creatinine, you've lost 75-80% of your kidney function.

AKI due to antifreeze poisoning does have a poor prognosis overall. However, when the kidneys were previously healthy and are treated aggressively, they do have a capacity to recover. Two points to remember:
1. There is, sadly, nothing we can do to fix those little nephrons. All we can do is support the kidneys while they try to heal themselves.
2. Some kidneys will suffer a degree of permanent damage, which may be liveable-with or may be too severe; it depends on the individual situation.

Overall, around 4 in 10 cats with AKI survive. It's tempting to make predictions based on how bad the initial bloods are, but this has not been shown to reflect prognosis; even cats with horrendous blood results can recover. The prognosis IS influenced by how quickly and consistently those levels decrease. If they stay high despite intravenous fluids, it's not a good sign. If they come down within 3-4 days, it's a much better outlook.

Is Lucky weeing, do you know? This can also affect prognosis.

It's fantastic that your boy is drinking and starting to eat on his own. However, we must be mindful that while he is on fluids his kidneys are supported. Eventually he will need to come off fluids, and this is when he needs to hold his own and his kidneys need to work by themselves. Some cats improve on fluids, only to deteriorate once they come off the drip.

What else can be tried? Well, not much, unfortunately. If he's on fluids and antacids / anti-emetics, and the vets are supporting him nutritionally, then it sounds like they are doing all they can.

Diuretics such as frusemide or mannitol can be used to try and flush the kidneys and get them moving if the cat isn't peeing. For cats that are peeing, this is unlikely to make any difference as the fluids will be doing all the flushing already.

Dialysis is the next option. This is a complex treatment and many practices don't have the facilities to carry this out - referral to a specialist hospital may be needed. It requires specialist equipment and a degree of expertise not carried by many veterinary practices, but if your vet can't do it then they may be able to refer Lucky to somewhere that can. Not all areas of the country have a hospital with these facilities nearby, and it is very costly (potentially thousands). Don't feel bad if dialysis is not for you; I've yet to see any owner go for it.

I've heard of Astro's Oil but personally I would save yourself the cash. There are more readily available sources of omega-3 fish oils, and TBH I can't see them making much of a difference in AKI; chronic kidney disease is a different matter.

This is a tough situation, lovey. 

The fact that his creatinine levels don't seem to be budging despite fluids is concerning, and in all honesty it's not a good sign. If he starts to eat well on his own and is bright, then maybe there is a chance of coming off the drip - but I would expect his kidneys to struggle again once they lose the fluid support.

Antifreeze is an evil poisoning, and I think the vet's worries that his kidneys are too badly damaged are valid.

I understand completely how hard it is to make the decision to let them go when they seem to be rallying - I really do. You worry you're making the wrong call, or giving up too early, or not giving them a real chance. However, if there is no light at the end of the tunnel, then sometimes it is better to let them go while they feel reasonably well, on their fluids and meds, than to wait for things to get worse.

I'd suggest you have another chat with your vet. See what tomorrow's blood results bring. I'd never say treat the numbers on paper and not the cat, and if he rallies superbly in himself then the plan may change. But maybe think about setting a goal between yourselves and the vet; "if the bloods are not improving within X time, then maybe we need to make a decision".

Sending my love xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Shosh for great vet advice 
So very sorry to hear this has happened to your cat jackers34. I've been through this with a previous cat of mine, she pulled through the initial crisis but had a few further crashes and eventually I let her go about 2 years after. She did live a happy life apart from the times she needed fluids at the vets. Her kidneys were never the same however she didn't suffer.
Please keep us posted on your little cat, I am sending positive vibes for her health and I hope it's good news from here xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so very sorry about your cat and your neighbour's. I hope that things will look better tomorrow, we will all be sending healing vibes.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi lucky is 9 and was fit and well. They don't definitely know it's antifreeze but pretty much suspect it. This is end of day 3 so tomorrow he'll be day 4. He is acting really well purring standing up, walking about and the improvement today was vast. He started acting disorientated Friday early evening. I took him to the vets early Sat am. He seems to be doing well and he wouldn't touch food until today. He had no interest or in drink, his mouth was very ulcerated, looks so much better. He was really lapping the food up and had a good drink. He had a feeding tube fitted yesterday afternoon. Hoping that's gone tomorrow. I know antifreeze suppresses the appetite. The vet is just focussed on his creatine levels only. Are they likely to drop on day 4 ? She said high creatine equals permanent kidney damage. really appreciate your quick reply any advice is so appreciated x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A great and helpful post from Sosh, as usual 

I do hope Lucky pulls through this. Such a horrible thing to happen.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sending Healing and positive vibes for your lovely cat.
I am so sorry for what has happened.
There is a page on face book that you might be interested in.
It is Blue death org uk. antifreeze awareness. 
Someone might have some more advice for you.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about what you and your cat are going through. It's the kind of situation we all dread. Hope he pulls through. And that you find the strength to cope with this, whatever the outcome. 
Hugs x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope today is a good one and Lucky is feeling better. If he does have permanent kidney damage it can most likely be managed by diet and / or meds, it's not necessarily a death sentence and it sounds like he is pulling through. Best wishes and please let us know how Lucky gets on xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I did reply but not sure if it sent. Lucky has been weeing throughout and has acted pretty sprightly from the start. Although yesterday was his best day since becoming poorly. We are now on day 4 today is their a chance the creatinine levels could drop more today ? They have dropped slightly every day but not significantly. He is 9 years of age and always been healthy. He's acted pretty well thorough considering how poorly he is. They haven't said definitely its antifreeze but that's what they seem to think. Hoping we have better results today xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Do think yourself antifreeze ? Any other ideas ? I really appreciate you advice. Is renal dyalisis an option ? praying for much better results xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

It certainly sounds like anti freeze from what you describe but I guess it could be anything toxic. Because you acted swiftly he could be fine. I can't remember Maddy's numbers but it did take time for them to come down.
It's a good sign that Lucky is feeling so well, eating and drinking.
I hope you can bring him home soon, it's likely he will continue to improve xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your cat and your poor neighbour's cat too. I really hope Lucky pulls through and that today brings more positive results. Healing vibes sent from us xxxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words, being positive and hoping for some great news. He's a fighter and he just has to make it x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I just want to add my thoughts and prayers for Lucky.

I sadly lost Cinders to poisoning (unsure what) when she was 16  in her case she simply wasn't treated quick enough and the damage had been done. I really hope that Lucky lives up to his name and pulls through.

Sending as many positive get well wishes as I possibly can to him.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bless you. Thank you for your kind words and positive vibes. It means so much. Praying for better blood results this morning xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I just want to send you some healing vibes for Lucky.
I hope you hear some better news soon. Shosh has given you some excellent advice, as she always does bless her. 


Viv xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I know, so very grateful. Hoping for another reply later x Thank you for your kind words and positive healing vibes xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackers lets stay positive it seems by what Shosh has said that weeing is a good sign. I pray he will fight this and recover he sounds a brave boy! Let us know later about his bloods today. Thinking of you both! Hugs &#65039;xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thinking of you and hope you will get some good news today xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

keeping my fingers crossed it all works out for Lucky and he pulls through. Hope the levels go down on your results today.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sending loads of healing wishes for your special boy Lucky, hoping the news is good.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Kind thoughts to you and Lucky and the family.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Moggy Towers is hoping & praying that you get good results today and that Lucky gets through this.

Good luck.

.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Been thinking about Lucky a lot today, hope he is doing OK and the news is good.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We can sometimes see AKI from ureteric obstruction, where the tubes connected the kidneys to the bladder are blocked by small kidney stones. An X-ray might show these up. However, it does sound more typical of a poisoning, especially if your neighbour's kitty passed with the same symptoms.

Weeing is better than not weeing. Completely closed down kidneys stop doing anything at all, so at least things are still passing through.

Dialysis may be an option - it depends on:
a) logistics - is there anywhere near you that can provide it, if your own practice does not? Your vet should know what referral options there are close to you.
b) finances - is Lucky insured, or have you the funds for dialysis? You're likely looking at four figures.
c) whether or not someone in the know thinks it would help. Your vet may be able to give a specialist a call and chat to them about it, see if they think Lucky would have a chance of responding.

However, if the kidneys are badly damaged, dialysis can't do much to heal them. It's more focussed at keeping the cat alive and well while the kidneys try to heal; and some cannot heal.

Whereabouts in the country are you?

There is always a chance his creatinine levels could still drop, but this does tend to happen within the first 48 hours usually so we really need to hope for a late response.

I'm keeping everything crossed for him, but I am quite worried.

Any news yet? xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr so overwhelming to see such kind wishes and positive vibes sent. The news is better today. His creatinine levels have lowered a little more and urea levels still raised. He is still being tube fed and on hydration but is drinking and eating in a fashion with his obstructed collar, bless him. He again is brighter than yesterday. The vet was a lot more positive but she said it's still a wait and see scenario. Feel it's little steps and in himself he's improved tremendously. I live in Warrington Cheshire so if dialysis is needed not sure if anything round here locally. Hoping and praying he'll recover from this and not need it. As for insurance I had none. My bill is nearly £1,000 now and will have to be paid off little by little. He's not just part of our family, he is our family &#128521; Here's to a brighter day again tomorrow and amazing results. Please keep your prayers and positivity going for him, we need lots. Your all so very kind. You have kept me sane and helped me believe. Thank you so much for that xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I will keep praying that these little steps to recovery continue! We must hope and stay positive for your baby! Sending healing strokes! Hugs for you! xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bless you. Thank you so much xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Topping up the positive and healing vibes for Lucky. 

Thinking of you and sending ((((hugs)))) to you both xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Awwr so overwhelming to see such kind wishes and positive vibes sent. The news is better today. His creatinine levels have lowered a little more and urea levels still raised. He is still being tube fed and on hydration but is drinking and eating in a fashion with his obstructed collar, bless him. He again is brighter than yesterday. The vet was a lot more positive but she said it's still a wait and see scenario. Feel it's little steps and in himself he's improved tremendously. I live in Warrington Cheshire so if dialysis is needed not sure if anything round here locally. Hoping and praying he'll recover from this and not need it. As for insurance I had none. My bill is nearly £1,000 now and will have to be paid off little by little. He's not just part of our family, he is our family 😉 Here's to a brighter day again tomorrow and amazing results. Please keep your prayers and positivity going for him, we need lots. Your all so very kind. You have kept me sane and helped me believe. Thank you so much for that xx


Probably looking at Liverpool University then, where you are - only the RVC in London has a haemodialysis machine but peritoneal dialysis can be carried out at any practice with a few bits of special equipment and the expertise. It's labour intensive and, as I said, extremely costly.

Listen, don't get hung up on the dialysis. I mentioned it because you asked if there was anything else at all that could be done, but it's not a common treatment and I wouldn't want you to start worrying about doing it or not doing it. I've never known an owner go for dialysis, personally. And I really don't think I would in my own cat.

Great news that he seems to be on the up!  Don't worry about the urea. It's the creatinine that really needs to come down. Do you know what his blood phosphorus is doing?

Keeping everything crossed xxxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, it's greatly appreciated. They haven't mentioned phosphorus at all, I will ask when I speak to them. What's the connection with this please ? And yes so pleased he seems happier and looking brighter xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Thanks for the advice, it's greatly appreciated. They haven't mentioned phosphorus at all, I will ask when I speak to them. What's the connection with this please ? And yes so pleased he seems happier and looking brighter xx


Phosphorus is regulated by the kidneys, and high levels are another indicator of kidney damage. Unfortunately, phosphorus also causes further kidney damage when levels are high, so it's a vicious circle.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok thanks for that. I will ask them. Hopefully because they haven't mentioned it all we be well With Luckys phosphorus levels xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pleased to hear Lucky is still improving 
If you speak to the vet perhaps post the numbers on here so Shosh can take a look. Topping up the healing vibes and a big hug to you xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you xxx


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Have been checking in on this post throughout today. All fingers, toes and paws crossed here xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep checking in on this thread and hoping for good news  Keep fighting, little man x


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your positivity, it really does mean so much. I will keep praying for my fur baby Lucky and remaining positive. I'm not giving up. Hope everyone will keep praying, sending positive vibes. All the posts have truly meant the world to myself my family and of course Lucky xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for Lucky  Keep fighting lovely little man xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Keeping the healing thoughts going for brave little Lucky, bless him! Thinking of you.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Adding more healing vibes for Lucky.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

More vibes for Lucky on the way ,as well as ((( hugs ))) for you, jackers34.


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Keeping my eyes on this thread and am following.

Putting all of my positive thoughts and wishes forward. You can do it, little Lucky <3


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoping for another positive day for Lucky's recovery xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I wish lucky better again today than yesterday.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for all your kind wishes and positive vibes for my Lucky, praying for some more great news xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Not great news for Lucky I'm afraid, he has a pocket of fluid in his stomach because his kidneys aren't working effectively, so thought we'd turned a corner.Trying to be positive but it now isn't looking great to be honest. The vet said his creatinine levels are dropping, potassium still raised and urea raised although dropped slightly. Any advice on what else can be done would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry I meant phosphorus levels xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Not great news for Lucky I'm afraid, he has a pocket of fluid in his stomach because his kidneys aren't working effectively, so thought we'd turned a corner.Trying to be positive but it now isn't looking great to be honest. The vet said his creatinine levels are dropping, potassium still raised and urea raised although dropped slightly. Any advice on what else can be done would be greatly appreciated xxx


Is his potassium raised, or his phosphorus?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Sorry I meant phosphorus levels xxx


Cross-posted, sorry!

It's not good news, I'm so sorry.  I don't know if the fluid has accumulated in his abdomen because of low blood protein levels... if he's losing protein through his kidneys in large quantities this is a bad sign. I don't know if that what is going on though; would have to ask the vet what his albumin levels are.

How is Lucky in himself?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> Not great news for Lucky I'm afraid, he has a pocket of fluid in his stomach because his kidneys aren't working effectively, so thought we'd turned a corner.Trying to be positive but it now isn't looking great to be honest. The vet said his creatinine levels are dropping, potassium still raised and urea raised although dropped slightly. Any advice on what else can be done would be greatly appreciated xxx


Oh no it was looking positive so a bit of a set back now  what is the vet's next move hun? This is so worrying  xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He's great in his self and eating bits of food now, and drinking lots too. I'm so confused with it all. She didn't explain it in layman's terms. Would be great if someone could speak to her and translate. Beside myself with it all and want to know what else can be done xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> He's great in his self and eating bits of food now, and drinking lots too. I'm so confused with it all. She didn't explain it in layman's terms. Would be great if someone could speak to her and translate. Beside myself with it all and want to know what else can be done xxx


Hun speak to her again and ask her to explain it to you in a way you will understand. I'm sure she will so don't be frightened to ask. xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> He's great in his self and eating bits of food now, and drinking lots too. I'm so confused with it all. She didn't explain it in layman's terms. Would be great if someone could speak to her and translate. Beside myself with it all and want to know what else can be done xxx


Give her a ring and ask to chat through it again. Say it's been too much to take in, and you'd appreciate it if she would just run through it again so you can make sure you've got things straight in your head.

She may even be happy to jot it down for you in an email.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Been asked to call back in half an hour so going to write it all down. Thanks for all your help xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> Been asked to call back in half an hour so going to write it all down. Thanks for all your help xxx


Good girl ask her to repeat anything you haven't grasped. You need to be clear about what you are being told. Good luck! Stay calm above all else. xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

So devasted, thought we'd turned a corner. Praying theirs more that can be done and that he'll get better. Need a miracle xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> So devasted, thought we'd turned a corner. Praying theirs more that can be done and that he'll get better. Need a miracle xxx


Hun while you are waiting to speak to the vet write all your questions and concerns down please don't go into panic mode. Report here so Shosh can see where we are at the moment. We're all here for you. xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thinking of you jackers, hoping and praying for positive news xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

She said his albumin levels are at 19 should be 26, he's losing protein. He has quite a bit of fluid in his abdomen. Phosphates levels Over the range. She mentioned dialysis but they don't offer it. Any advice ? So don't know what to do. Do any offer help without cost for dialysis in Liverpool or Manchester ? Doesn't look good at all. Feel so helpless for my boy xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> She said his albumin levels are at 19 should be 26, he's losing protein. He has quite a bit of fluid in his abdomen. Phosphates levels Over the range. She mentioned dialysis but they don't offer it. Any advice ? So don't know what to do. Do any offer help without cost for dialysis in Liverpool or Manchester ? Doesn't look good at all. Feel so helpless for my boy xxx


Did she say whether the fluid in his abdomen was because of the low albumin?


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes that's what she seemed to say. Struggling to understand her. He's losing protein she said. would be great if someone could talk to her, struggling with this xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Yes that's what she seemed to say. Struggling to understand her. He's losing protein she said. would be great if someone could talk to her, struggling with this xxx


Give them a bell and ask her to pop you an email over. Don't panic.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry Jackers that Lucky is not so good today. Really hoping he'll come through this for you. You are both in my thoughts. 

.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Firstly jackers you must not be afraid of phoning the vet at any time, as Shosh has suggested ask her if she would send you an email outlining all her findings so you can take your time to study it and ask further questions where necessary. You could post the contents of the email here and maybe Shosh could explain it in simpler terms exactly what is happening. I really feel for you it's just awful feeling so helpless but let's stay focused! xxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh jackers just caught up with this story I'm so sorry about this awful situation hope everything works out for you. Healing vibes and loving purrs from Smudge.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just back from work and catching up. I hope you can get a nice clear explanation from the vet. As others have said, don't panic. We are all here for you xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just logged on, and hoping for good news.

Please get her to write it all down in an email, and hopefully Sosh can explain it all. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Lucky hasn't improved today 

Is he comfortable? Is he trying to eat?

My thoughts are with you and willing everything he pulls through.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Got to the vets at 3 today with my family. Luckys tummy has quite a considerable amount of fluid inside due to his kidneys not seeming to work. The results from the bloods show the same. She advised that it isn't going to get any better. We spent hours loving and snuggling him, while he spurred and rubbed his head into ours. After a while the vet said for us to take him home. see how he is and bring him back in the morning. She took his feeding tube out. His cannula is left in as she gave him pain relief. He's loving being at phone and so much more settled. He had a big wee as soon as we got home so his kidneys are working somewhat, just wondering the fact he had had fluids pumped through him for days that he perhaps has too much fluid. I asked could they drain the fluid she said no. His breathing is ever so slightly laboured due to the fluid in his tummy. Praying being at home will relax him and he will perk up more. Hoping and praying for a miracle. Any advice or help that can be offered ? So so devastating to feel like a corner was turned to be told today he has fluid inside. Please please any ideas ? He's such a sweet soul and doesn't deserve this to be happening. I asked about dialysis again not much info on this. So need some help xxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry you're in nomansland at the moment, not knowing how things will go. Can't help with advice I'm afraid but thinking of you and Lucky and keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased you have Lucky home and can spoil him! Unable to advise re his prognosis, poor little man. Sending purrs from my boys to Lucky and big hugs to you at such an uncertain time xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm really sorry Jackers I don't have any advice for you, but wanted to send huge ((((((hugs)))))) to you and Lucky and let you know that you are both in my thoughts xx xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So pleased that you have Lucky home, I am sure he will be much happier with you. Keeping everything crossed that he will improve. Sending lots of positive vibes and hugs for you both xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Really hoping that being at home helps Lucky to improve and that being in a more relaxed environment promotes some healing. Unable to offer any advice on how to make him better but just letting you know you are still in my thoughts. xxx

.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending ((( Hugs ))) for you and positive vibes for Lucky.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad you have Lucky home and he's happy to be there. I hope he has a comfortable, peaceful night.

But, I'm really sad that the fluid has built up and the vet has said he's not going to get better 

Your situation sounds so similar to mine with Cinders that I've been finding it very hard to write.

The fact that he's had to have some pain relief and that his breathing is now laboured, does sound as if he's not feeling too well in himself, poor boy. Cats mask their pain very well and also they sometimes purr to comfort themselves when they are feeling ill or frightened...

I can't predict what will happen with Lucky and with every breath I have, I promise you, I pray that he will turn a corner tonight; but if he's no better or slightly worse tomorrow morning, I really worry that when you take him to the vet they will say the inevitable...

This may be useful if you've not read it before.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/378558-i-have-elderly-sick-cat-but-when-right-time.html

Lastly, it might be an idea to call the vet first in the morning with an update on how he is.

Thinking of you and lots of kisses to Lucky xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Dialysis wouldn't now be recommend if his protein levels are low, lovey; he could lose more protein.

We're all rooting for him to perk up now he's home. 

Being honest with you, it doesn't sound good, okay? As huckybuck has said, if he's still feeling miserable tomorrow then I think we have to be prepared to make a decision for him. The fluid accumulation in his abdomen and slow response on his bloods are both very worrying signs.

Give him some big hugs, look after yourself, keep us updated. We're all here xxxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thank you so much for your kind words, it made me cry. And yes I know he's poorly, just so hoping that as he takes comfort with being at home that it might spur him on or give him the fight he needs. Hoping and praying that he's better in the morning. He is seeing and keeping positive that his kidneys are working somewhat. so lovely that you shared you personal thoughts. Praying for a miracle xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm so pleased to hear you have Lucky home with you, wonderful for him to be back with his family. :thumbsup: 

I'm really sorry there has been no more progress with his kidney function, but he sounds like such a little fighter, bless him, I am praying there will be more improvement now he is back with you and can relax more. 

My heart goes out to you for what you are going through.:sad: 

Thinking of you and dear Lucky.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I too, am praying for a miracle. Please update in the morning, as I know many are following this thread and praying for him.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for you advice, a quick question, due to all the fluids being pumped through could that add to the fluid ? Lucky has never been a big drinker, and he is still weeing too xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

jackers34 said:


> Thanks for you advice, a quick question, due to all the fluids being pumped through could that add to the fluid ? Lucky has never been a big drinker, and he is still weeing too xxx


Yes, certainly - it is easy to 'overload' cats with fluids (in cases like this you're stuck between a rock and a hard place, because without the aggressive fluids they wouldn't survive).

Usually you would see fluid accumulating in the lungs first (pulmonary oedema), with rapid breathing, before you saw it accumulate in the abdomen. If his breathing is laboured this is a possibility.

Is he settled at the moment?


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok thanks for that. He's sleeping and settled at present bless him xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi breathing was slightly laboured, now he's asleep not quite so much xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

If it is possibly due to fluid overload from the drip could it go ? Thanks xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I certainly will join everyone here in hoping for some sort of miracle but you should also try and prepare yourself for what the vet might advise hun. You love Lucky dearly and I know you will not want him to suffer. Let's hope he has a comfortable night and pray to God that he will feel brighter tomorrow. Cuddle up with Lucky and give him lots of soothing loving strokes. The main thing at the moment is that he is with his family at home. Please let us know how he's doing.
Huge hugs being sent.
XXX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jackers34 said:


> If it is possibly due to fluid overload from the drip could it go ? Thanks xxx


I'm not sure Hun. I think if his breathing is the same tomorrow it probably means it's not draining. He's been very poorly for a few days now. If his breathing is laboured it means he's struggling.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Healing vibes to Lucky by the Truck load. Really praying for you both.
You are doing your very best for him and a truly hope that he will be alright. xx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you both and hoping so much that things improve. 
Lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the vibes this morning for Lucky xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He's pretty much the same, so no worse. He's so settled here. It's so lovely. He's had lots of wees throughout the night and drinking bits too. Food he's just having the odd small bit. Is their any other food that might spur his appetite ? He's been licking tuna and crumbled dreamies. Someone mentioned sardines as because of their strong smell it can entice them. Any ideas ? Or anything else anyone knows that we could do to make him better ? Xxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Try Hills AD which is a smooth pate consistency and is used to help build strength in cats who have lost appetite or recovering from illness/operation. I haven't known a cat not like it, as they find it delicious. You can get from your vet or [email protected]


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The vets could give you some Hills a/d - nutritionally not the best but its smooth pate texture is easy for cats to eat, it can be easily blended with warm water if you need to syringe feed and most cats find it very appealling. I use it for mine when they are poorly and off their food.

Still thinking of you all. xx


.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks I'm off to get some. Here's hoping xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad Lucky is happy to be home I feel he's much better with you. Yes sardines in tomato sauce but wash them to get rid of excess tomato. I don't think you should give him sardines in oil. Also you could try tuna but not in brine. Let us know how he gets on at the vets today hun. Thinking of you and Lucky. Hugs xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad to read your post this morning and hear that he's no worse than yesterday.

The hills a/d is pretty good and even my fussy eaters like it. 

What about some roast chicken/roast beef. Or some cooked haddock or cod?

I hope the vets visit is ok.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks you everyone, off to the vets soon. He's more licking at food than eating it bless him. Hoping they can just change the canulla and we can come straight home. Here's praying he's better. Thanks so much for your prayers and positivity xxxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lots of positive vibes from us , here's hoping he lives up to his name !
Why do they have to make anti-freeze so appealing to our poor little innocents , surely adding Bitrex could prevent these tragedies ?


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I totally agree, it's just so devastating for them to have to go through. Still Hoping my baby will pull through this as he's still quite lively. He's drinking but not really eating at present xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

His mouth may still be very tender from the ulcers he's had - anything too hard or lumpy could be very sore for him. The a/d that has been recommended is VERY soft and perfect for poorly cats. It sounds to me like he wants to eat (licking the food) but scared to do so coz it hurts.  You can make the a/d quite watery if it makes it easier for him to slurp it up. It will at least get some food inside him and that is just as important as the fluids. 

.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Topping up the positive vibes for Lucky and hope all goes well at the vets. 

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with Moggy baby make the food really sloppy you could add some chicken broth (water from a boiled chicken carcass with the fat skimmed off when cooled) we freeze ours in an ice cube bag so can use what we want when we want. Good luck at the vets! Hugs xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if the fluid can be drained at all ? It hasn't got any worse since yesterday and worried that the fluid could be contributed by the mass of fluids he was having pumped through him. I know this had to be done otherwise he wouldn't be with us now. Any ideas ? He's now actually eaten some decent amount of food and is drinking well. Does the fluid in the tummy ever go on its own ? Could that happen ? He's weeing good amounts. Could he pull this around ? Xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I really don't know about the fluid sorry. BUT, if he has eaten a decent amount of food that is a really good sign.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you, I know. Bless him. Hoping for a reply on that one later. Thank you for your help xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Draining fluid built up for other reasons, such as cancer, (my experience is with cancer) usually leads to kidney failure. I think your best bet is to keep the vet appointment.

All paws been crossed for him since the beginning here. You and Lucky are fighting hard, I know.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> Thank you, I know. Bless him. Hoping for a reply on that one later. Thank you for your help xxx


Jackers I might be getting a bit confused but I thought you had already asked the vet about draining the fluid and the vet said no? I could have read a post wrong. Try and get as much info from the vet so we can ask Shosh to translate if needed! Good luck again. xxx hugs


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I did ask her and she said no but no reason was given. I'm going to my local vet today so less stress for Lucky as in my village. We brought him home from an animal hospital in Lancashire. My head is all over the place. Suppose I'm just thinking if draining is an option that it may help him and give him a chance to recover more.That's why I also wanted to know if the fluid ever goes on its own at all. Thank you for your kind words xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like he is a little fighter 
I've no idea if the fluid can go on it's own - I can only imagine if he is eating, pooping and weeing normally it can only help 
I hope you get some better news at the vets later, thinking of you both xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a cat who went into heart failure and the fluid built up in her lungs; draining was an option in her case, but the vet said it would still build up again and it would only give her a couple more days. We didn't want to put her through it as it's an uncomfortable procedure.

I don't know if it's the same for the abdomen or not.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> I did ask her and she said no but no reason was given. I'm going to my local vet today so less stress for Lucky as in my village. We brought him home from an animal hospital in Lancashire. My head is all over the place. Suppose I'm just thinking if draining is an option that it may help him and give him a chance to recover more.That's why I also wanted to know if the fluid ever goes on its own at all. Thank you for your kind words xxx


Sorry Jackers I really don't know about the fluid but if the vet says no again ask why. I'm not surprised you are feeling all over the place hun. Please make sure you take care of yourself too you need all your energy for lucky so make sure that you are eating properly and getting enough rest. That's an order!!!! xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I had a cat who went into heart failure and the fluid built up in her lungs; draining was an option in her case, but the vet said it would still build up again and it would only give her a couple more days. We didn't want to put her through it as it's an uncomfortable procedure.
> 
> I don't know if it's the same for the abdomen or not.


You're right HB! Further back in the thread Shosh said the fluid normally builds up in the lungs before the abdomen so it's a bit of a puzzle???  xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for that, I will ask my local vet when I take Lucky in at 3. Here's to some good news. He's now sleeping bless him xxxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes your right he did, that's when I asked could it be a build up due to the flushing of fluids he had. He said it does happen and asked was his breathing laboured, I said yes but he was asleep so not so much. The vet definitely said the fluid was in his abdomen, and that his tissues ie skin was affected slightly too xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you manage to get the Hills AD? Its of such a consistency that he can happily lick it (smooth with no lumps and quite wet).

My heart goes out to you. We are all willing and praying he pulls through x


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes I got him some. Thank you. He has his favourite selections along side it. Anything to get him to eat. He's my darling boy xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> You're right HB! Further back in the thread Shosh said the fluid normally builds up in the lungs before the abdomen so it's a bit of a puzzle???  xxx


I think she was maybe suggesting it had built up in both  it's just more obvious for us see in the abdomen. But the vet would be able to hear (stethoscope) if fluid was in the lungs as well I should think???


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

When she told me about the fluid, she said that its just in his abdomen for now but that it will go elsewhere xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I will just have to bombard them with questions when I go, they will be dragging me out of the door. Just hoping for better news xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> I will just have to bombard them with questions when I go, they will be dragging me out of the door. Just hoping for better news xxx


It's better to ask hun than to leave the vets feeling confused and upset or none the wiser! Remember you pay the vet and I'm sure that in the circumstances they will be very sympathetic and understand your concerns. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck and I will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If I may suggest taking a pen & paper with you. Write out your questions before you go - 1 question to a page - and then you can write the answers down on the same page. This may help to give you some clarity and also, where you don't quite understand something, you can ask it on here in the correct context given by the vet.

.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm worried we've not heard anything


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I'm worried we've not heard anything


Me too 

Keep checking for any updates.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi, I took Lucky to my local vet he was fabulous. The cannula is out so great for him. He checked Lucky over and said to see how he is over the next few days. That fluid isn't excessive and to see if his kidneys kick in more. He was so lovely. Luckys breathing has touch wood been so much better and he definitely isn't carrying as much fluid. He's eating little bits really but drinking normally. He really does seem lots better. Hoping and praying for a better night and that he will be his playful self soon xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

And me! I hope all is Ok. xxx :sad:


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news! So pleased to hear the vet was happy with Lucky! 
Sending vibes to hope he continues to improve xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That's brilliant news hun! That's all we were waiting to hear! So pleased Lucky is still at home and doing well. xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He is definitely a fighter, he's such a sweetheart. He's lay next to me bless him xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awww that's really made my evening so much brighter! Will be checking in, in the morning for an early update


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you, he seems so much premier. He's sleeping more than he would normally but he's healing his little body, bless him. So hope he continues to improve. Thanks for all your support. It's been amazing. I don't know what I would have done without you all xxx please keep praying and sending you positive vibes to Lucky, I just know it's helping xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

*perkier xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm absolutely thrilled to bits 

Perkier is great and drinking good too (just need to get the food down him now).

Lucky sounds as if he's been very lucky indeed and a little miracle to boot!!!

I will be having a glass of wine to celebrate tonight and sending out a little thank you and more positive wishes that we see him improve day by day now


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thanks, here's to Lucky continuing to improve xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi I don't usually come on here until later (my bed time treat ...sad that isn't it?) but I wanted to know how Lucky was doing.

I'm so pleased to read your news today. Lucky may well live up to his name. I know the next few days are going to be critical but where there's hope there's life. You and Lucky need to do your best to get as much as you can from this lovely precious time together and maybe some good news may come as well. 
Sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonderful news and delighted to read he seems to be perking up. Everything crossed that he continues on this path. 

I know there is still some way to go yet but if I may suggest looking into some ways to protect his kidneys going forward. It would do no harm for you to look at some of the options we suggest for cats with kidney disease. 

I have a thread in this section - probiotics & CKD / CRF - which gives a couple of things to consider and a couple of articles worth reading.

I'm only thinking that you may want to consider this sooner rather than later in order to give him as much help as possible. 


.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

It's not sad at all. It's love for our animals and people that matters the most in life. The older I get the softer I am. It's so amazing that he's home with the people that love him the most. He's so happy to be here. He's not just part of our family, he is our family. Praying that the next few days will show great improvement and that he will fully recovered. Hope, prayers, positivity all helps, I try believe he feels that. I've been telling him every day that he has to be strong and that he can do this. That I know he wants to be here for many years to come and to lie in the sunshine. I tell him that I'm praying and that other people are too. Not so sure he understands but my tone of voice tells him all he needs to know. I sound mad eh lol So I'm praying for a miracle and miracles do happen xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Cats pick up on more than we think they even know by our heartbeat if we are stressed! I'll always remember one lovely vet telling me when I was crying in the surgery over my sick cat her words were "she needs smiles to live not tears" I'll always remember that!  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news, I am so so pleased to hear this  

I'm glad he's perkier, eating and drinking   he will feel better being at home surrounded by his family that love him and his home comforts. 

I'm hoping, praying and sending positive and healing vibes by the truck load that Lucky continues to improve. 

Come on little soldier you can fight this xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

So very true, each time I stroke him I see his breathing calm down. It's the same with new born babies with skin skin, it regulates their heartbeat and temperature xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad things are improving and I hope they continue to do so. Its such a worry when they are so poorly x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news, I hope he continues to improve!  xxx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm so glad he seems to be improving  Topping up the healing vibes


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad that he is improving. Still sending more positive and Healing vibes to him xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much xxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I have fingers, and everything else, crossed that Lucky continues to improve and that you can have many more happy years together. xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread for a couple of day and i just wanted to let you know that i have all fingers and paws crossed for lucky, sending lots of love your way


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> I've been lurking in this thread for a couple of day and i just wanted to let you know that i have all fingers and paws crossed for lucky, sending lots of love your way


Snap! Just lurking, reading, hoping that Lucky gets through this


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr that's amazing, thank you so much. The kindness, prayers and heart felt wishes has been mind blowing. I really wouldn't of managed without it. I have to say I'm so excited at this precise moment as my gorgeous boy has just wolfed down a handful of dreamies. He devoured them. So happy as he was hardly eating anything Xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so so much xxx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Dreamies are a miracle food  try crumbling them up and sprinkling them on his food, it just might help his appetite ...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Jackers, how's Lucky this morning? I hope he had a comfortable night. xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Good morning, he's had a good night and seems brighter again. He's had a few more dreamies and a fair bit of water already. So nice to see him eating. His appetite isn't back to normal but he's getting there. His eyes are brighter. Praying for another day of Lucky getting stronger and great recovery. Have a fab day too. My little man can do this I just know it xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

And yes dreamies are amazing  xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely to hear, thanks for the update 
And the recommendation to crush up some dreamies and sprinkle onto his wet food is a great one :thumbsup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased Lucky had another good night  

Here's to more improvement and hope he gets stronger and well as the days go by. 

Topping up those vibes for Lucky xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's all looking positive for Lucky as he starts to eat a little more try and introduce some proper food with the dreamies I agree that anything is better than nothing but he could do with some protein. Really happy with the news this morning he's very brave and fighting with all his might! Well done sweet Lucky!
Hugs!  xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He's been eating ham, he loves it and bits of kitten food so starting to eat other things. so so proud of him and to see him eating makes me smile so much. Thank you for kind words and advice xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I found kitten food a godsend when trying to entice my boy to eat when he was ill x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd be careful with giving him ham Jackers, as it contains a lot of salt which is not good for his kidneys. 

He'd be better with a bit of poached white fish or boiled chicken drumsticks.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I'd be careful with giving him ham Jackers, as it contains a lot of salt which is not good for his kidneys.
> 
> He'd be better with a bit of poached white fish or boiled chicken drumsticks.


I agree don't give Lucky ham of any kind. A little tuna or chicken but nothing salty. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad to hear Lucky is brighter again today. And it sounds like his appetite is coming back too. 

Kitten food would do him good at the moment if he will eat it. Or tescos have started to do a cat treat which is basically 100% poached wet chicken or tuna.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Great to hear that Lucky is a little brighter today. Keep fighting little man


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr he's still doing so well. He's now eating Gormet cat food, bought it as it had pieces of fish and chicken in them. He's loving them. Spoilt pussy cat &#128521; He's so worth it. He's eating and drinking really well and his fluid in his tummy has nearly gone. He's so amazing. Here's to Lucky continuing to recover, please keep praying and sending your positivity for him. He's currently pottering around the house and loving it xxxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Fantastic news, jackers. I'm so pleased that Lucky seems to be living up to his name. 

Top quality vibes on their way.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant - long may his good health continue :thumbsup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Hun I am over the moon for you and Lucky. This is the Best News I have heard in a while.
I pray that he will continue to improve and more Healing Vibes on the way to Top the others up


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just caught up and am delighted to read that Lucky is continuing to do so well. Hoping with everything we have that it continues. Such good progress is fantastic. Definitely agree though that better protein would be good to give him. If need be, mix it in with his gourmet, it will still do him good. xx

.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank goodness for such good news. So happy for you xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news! :thumbsup: So pleased!  Hoping and praying Lucky has turned a corner now! Positive thoughts coming your way !


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm drinking a cheeky wee toast to Lucky right now. Yes I know it's a bit early in the day, but he's special. Here's to your health lovely boy. x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

CoCoTrio said:


> I'm drinking a cheeky wee toast to Lucky right now. Yes I know it's a bit early in the day, but he's special. Here's to your health lovely boy. x


I think on this occasion I shall have to join you....cheers


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fantastic progress :thumbsup: keep it up Lucky  

Keeping everything crossed he continues to improve and topping up those vibes xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thank you so much &#128521; He's so amazing, hoping he carries getting better each day xxxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Living up to his name


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay, long may it continue!   xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> Awwr thank you so much 😉 He's so amazing, hoping he carries getting better each day xxxx


I really feel there's light at the end of the tunnel now jackers! Keep fighting Lucky you're nearly there! XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi jackers how is lucky today hun hope he's still improving. xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Another good night for Lucky .... He's eating and drinking well. Itching to go out since yesterday evening. Even trying clean himself, the fluid in his tummy seems to have gone. He's so amazing, still praying he continues to improve. Thanks for caring, bless you xxxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He hasn't got a lump on his nose. He's sleeping now, bless him Xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> He hasn't got a lump on his nose. He's sleeping now, bless him Xxx


Oh hun forgive me I meant to post that on SallyUK's thread about Bob! Doh! I'll go take my medication! Lol!:biggrin: xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bless him. Glad he is feeling better.
Would he take to a harness so he could have a bit of fresh air in your garden in a few days time after the vet has okayed it?
Or is he going to be an indoor puss?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad he's doing well, keep it up Lucky


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He loves going out. Bless him he just sits at the door meowing to go out. He's just so brave, I can't believe how much better he looks. Hoping he carries on getting well and that he has many years with his family xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Really pleased and delighted the news about Lucky is so good! Bless the little fellow! :001_wub: 

Would he accept going out in the garden under your supervision do you think, i.e staying in the garden and not running off? Depends how biddable he is really. 

Have you (or maybe the police) been able to find out yet which of your neighbours put out antifreeze? I'm sure you probably feel like I would do in the circumstances, i.e. until the culprit has been identified and stopped, no outdoor cat in the neighbourhood is safe.  (or wildlife come to that)


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So pleased to hear Lucky is still improving xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad that lucky is doing well with the recovery so far. Paws crossed. &#128062;&#128062;&#128062;


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone. Taking it each day. He's doing amazingly, here's to Luckys continued recovery xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased for you with every day that passes  

Well done Lucky you truly are a miracle boy


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you. He certainly is  I'm so sure that everyones kind wishes, prayers and positivity helped him. A true miracle  I prayed for his recovery and for a miracle, too many times to remember. I can't thank people on here enough, it kept me going and kept me believing. Hoping that all of positive vibes, strokes and prayers for Lucky will continue. You are truly amazing. I speak to all three of my cats, maybe I'm mad but truly know it calms them. I've been stroking Lucky and telling him for many days that he needed to fight this, that he could do it. That many people were saying prayers for him. He knows and felt the love from you all. Myself and Lucky thank you for all your help and advice xxxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so glad lucky is doing so well! 

You're not mad, when my cat was very poorly I would always speak to her, telling her that she was doing well. I would even "speak" to my late cat asking him to look after her  I'm not even religious, but it helped me xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so pleased to hear that Lucky continues to improve   

Well done little soldier and well done to your mum xx


You're not mad  talking to the cats is good, I talk to mine all the time, they're very good listeners


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I only read this thread today, sorry about that.
I'm happy to read that Lucky's health is improving


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks, yes talking to them helps. It also keeps you focussed. I'm sure he knew what I was saying to him &#128521; We will never know. Yes Sarah their great listeners as they never answer back lol xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Lucky is a little off colour today. Hasn't really eaten anything and not quite as sprightly bless him. I know we're going to have up and down days. His tummy has shrunk so probably that and the fact a few days before he was eating quite well. Keep your prayers and positivity coming please for my darling Lucky xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Check he isn't dehydrated, give oral fluids if he is and ring the vet tomorrow morning if he's no better.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> Lucky is a little off colour today. Hasn't really eaten anything and not quite as sprightly bless him. I know we're going to have up and down days. His tummy has shrunk so probably that and the fact a few days before he was eating quite well. Keep your prayers and positivity coming please for my darling Lucky xxx


Oh hun sorry to hear Lucky is having an off day as OS says try and get fluids down him at least. If you feel he worsening phone the Vet tonight but hopefully he will perk up. Still sending soothing healing vibes hun xxx please update us later. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just topping up those vibes. Come on Lucky, you've done the hardest bit. Please eat for your mum and continue your recovery.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope he will be feeling better later.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, I do hope the little man picks up again.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to read that Lucky is having a down day - everything crossed it is only a little hiccup and he'll be back on track tomorrow. Did you get some tins of a/d from the vet? You may need to squirt a little down his neck later to keep him topped up. Once cats get into the 'can't be ar$ed to eat' mode, they can be little sods to get eating again so it is better to syringe something into them so they don't get to that point. 

Still sending buckets of vibes for the little man. xx

.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this - I thought we were on the up 

I think he might be dehydrated too..I'd be inclined to get him to the vet first thing and on a drip in the morning if he's no better.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Lucky isn't so good today  

If he hasn't eaten or drank anything you could always try syringing some water to keep him hydrated. Would defiantly give your vet a call if there is no change by the morning. 

Topping up the positive and healing vibes for Lucky xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the healing vibes big styleeee - come on Lucky, you are doing so well. I have everything crossed it's just a bad day. My CKD kitty had those sometimes but bounced back xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

He's drinking well had little bits of food but hardly anything, he's just not quite as sprightly as he has been the last few days. Hoping it's an off day. If he's no better in the morning I'll take him to the vets. Thank you all for your advice and kind wishes. Come on Lucky boy, you can do this xxxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Although he's drinking, please check his scruff for dehydration as one of the issues with kidney problems is an inability to concentrate urine.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

How do I check it ? Thanks xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Not an expert on this but you lift the skin at the scruff of the neck and it should return quickly, any delay in it returning is a sign that there could be some issues with dehydration.

Sorry Lucky is having a bad day, I hope its just an off day for him x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a look at lucky' gums too hun they should be pink not pale or whitish. X I'm trying to send this link from my phone it might help. Skin Turgor Test for Cats - YouTube


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for that xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some advice on diet, meds or supplements that would help Lucky. All the fluid in his tummy has gone and bless him theirs nothing on him now. Like I said earlier he's had two great days of eating and drinking and then today slightly off colour and just eating small bits but drinking well and not as lively bless him. Any ideas on what I can give him to help, especially with his kidneys having taken some knocks from the antifreeze. Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Your vet should have some tins of recovery food. It's mousse but really bland so Lucky might not eat it (mine won't). It's easy to make into soup to syringe into his mouth. if he still won't eat in the morning I'd get him back to your vet.

When my cats are temporarily poorly I give them whatever they want, fish chicken dreamies, but that's only for mild problems. I've no idea with kidneys for cats, but with me when I have a kidney infection the docs say water water water, no salt or caffeine.

I wish Lucky better.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you for your advice and kind wishes xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd give him any cat food he wants with a splash of warm water added. The most important thing is that he eats, not necessarily what he eats right now. Once he gets his appetite back you can get him eating what he used to.
The reason I say cat food (or any fresh meat of course) is that a lot of human foods contain a lot of salt or other things that are bad for cats. Also try to avoid tuna or too much fish but a little steamed white fish or chicken would be OK.
If he is still a bit down today perhaps ring the vet and ask for advice. I wonder if a B12 injection would be suitable for Lucky at this point? This would boost his appetite? 
I am hoping Lucky is feeling much better today xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I am sorry to hear poor lucky is having an off day. Hope he feels better soon. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Jackers, I have some tins of hills gastro food (the stuff vets give you after a cat has an op) that might be of use to you - we bought it when Einstein used to get a bad tummy but those issues have passed now and they're just gathering dust, if you PM me your address I'll be happy to send them to you as my good deed for the week.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thank you so my, that's very kind of you. Lucky has a good day yesterday and today. Been itching to go out for days. All of us have been watching him in the garden 15 mins a time, bless him. Some days he's eating ok others hardly anything. Probably a mix of his tummy shrinking and still not 100 % Hes so much better, hoping and praying that his recovery continues xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

So pleased to hear Lucky is doing so well, hope he keeps going from strength to strength x


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thank you so much. He's a little fighter bless him x


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thank you, he's a little fighter bless him x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good to hear.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good to hear.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad to hear he's doing so well, wonderful news


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr thank you, he's a little fighter bless him x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Just keep doing what you are doing Jackers He's doing just great on it! XXX


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Great to read that Lucky is still on the up and up. Hoping it keeps carrying on like that.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Been away for a few days -- sorry to hear that Lucky had an off day but sounds like he is on the way up again. Keep battling little man - you can do it


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear Lucky is continuing to gain strength, bless him.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Any ideas please, Lucky is drinking well but eating not so great. Tried everything I've had ideas on, vets food, food that I know he loves. Some days he'll eat bits other days he's just licking the juice off the food. His gums are pink and he's not dehydrated. Keep thinking its because his tummy will have shrunk due to being ill and not to worry as he's eating little bits. Worried really. He's started to go out now and is cleaning himself so a good sign. Any help would be so appreciated xx


----------



## QueenStromba (Mar 31, 2015)

He's likely low on B vitamins as they're water soluble and he's had a lot of fluids. Tanya's CKD page recommends these ones: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016003Z0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 at a tenth of a capsule for a 4.5 kilo cat. They stimulate appetite in cats, particularly B12. You could also ask the vet to give him a shot.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The Vit B is a good suggestion but I would recommend these ones : http://www.provet.co.uk/nutrition/ProvitB Feline R.htm

I give them to my CKD cat every day as they are specifically for cats.

I would also suggest you have a chat with your vet about giving him Fortekor - this helps to stimulate the blood flow through the kidneys. Again, it is given to CKD cats to help give support to these organs. It also stimulates the appetite. If your vet feels this is a good idea, get a prescription and buy them off the internet as they are MUCH cheaper!!!!!


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Awwr great advice , spoke to my vet who said I needed to book Lucky in for a blood test before he can have anything given to him. Earliest they have is Tuesday am. I was hoping I could sort it all out early. Such a shame as he's not eating how he should be. Thanks for all your advice. It's been a big help xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

QueenStromba said:


> He's likely low on B vitamins as they're water soluble and he's had a lot of fluids. Tanya's CKD page recommends these ones: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016003Z0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 at a tenth of a capsule for a 4.5 kilo cat. They stimulate appetite in cats, particularly B12. You could also ask the vet to give him a shot.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

QueenStromba said:


> He's likely low on B vitamins as they're water soluble and he's had a lot of fluids. Tanya's CKD page recommends these ones: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016003Z0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 at a tenth of a capsule for a 4.5 kilo cat. They stimulate appetite in cats, particularly B12. You could also ask the vet to give him a shot.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

QueenStromba said:


> He's likely low on B vitamins as they're water soluble and he's had a lot of fluids. Tanya's CKD page recommends these ones: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0016003Z0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 at a tenth of a capsule for a 4.5 kilo cat. They stimulate appetite in cats, particularly B12. You could also ask the vet to give him a shot.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

The b vitamins capsules,how much from one capsule do I give him ? Will he continue to take them till his appetite increases or long term ? Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree B12 might help, I think I mentioned this previously. I don't however think you should give Lucky anything, especially something you buy over the counter for humans, without checking with your vet first. Give your vet a call and ask? x


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I've just the b capsules for felines online thanks for your advice xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jackers34 said:


> The b vitamins capsules,how much from one capsule do I give him ? Will he continue to take them till his appetite increases or long term ? Thanks in advance xxx


Which Vit B did you get - the ones I recommended or the other ones?


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

MoggyBaby said:


> Which Vit B did you get - the ones I recommended or the other ones?


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi I ordered provit B feline that someone recommended on here on the reply to this thread xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A Vitamin B12 injection will get into his system much quicker than tablets and be less stressful for you having to get him to take them. To be honest, considering how poorly he has been, and his lack of appetite, I would have expected my vet to squeeze him in as an emergency. Tuesday is a long way away, if he is not eating.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with @Ang2 if he is not eating enough the Vet should be able to squeeze an appointment in for you. Phone them again and try for an earlier appointment jackers. XXX


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Bless him, I managed to get some of the hills food down Lucky, not much but I just woke up to find him being sick. Going to call and get an appt at the vets for today. Can't leave him unti Tuesday. Any ideas to why he's been sick ?. Hoping he'll eat later and be ok xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

jackers34 said:


> Bless him, I managed to get some of the hills food down Lucky, not much but I just woke up to find him being sick. Going to call and get an appt at the vets for today. Can't leave him unti Tuesday. Any ideas to why he's been sick ?. Hoping he'll eat later and be ok xx


He sniffs at the food then licks his lips, so like he's salivating. Wondered if he's still feeling sick from the initially poisoning as he was antiemetics with fluids initially ?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> He sniffs at the food then licks his lips, so like he's salivating. Wondered if he's still feeling sick from the initially poisoning as he was antiemetics with fluids initially ?


Oh dear, poor Lucky. Nausea and subsequently lack of appetite is very common for cats with kidney problems. Fingers crossed the vet can help him today, hope all goes well xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Good luck and hope you an appointment with vet today.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jackers34 said:


> Hi I ordered provit B feline that someone recommended on here on the reply to this thread xx


They are good ones. One a day is all you need.

Have read that Lucky is having an issue eating - sorry to read that. I really hope you have been able to get a vet appt today and they have been able to give him something to keep him going whilst he gets his strength back up.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hope you can get to the vet today! Insist on an appointment! Sounds like he is feeling very nauseous. Let us know later hun. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck at the vets today. So sorry he's not eating properly again. He's been doing so well.
The B12 injection is fantastic, if the vet will give it, and you usually see the appetite effect start to happen pretty quickly. If I'm right you can have the inj as often as you want as the excess is excreted I think.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Lucky has been off his food and has vomited

I hope all goes well at the vets, let us know how he gets on.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sadly we had to have our baby put to sleep. His bloods were still high and he was dehydrated. He lost his sparkle in those beautiful green eyes of his. Devastated isn't the word. He was my baby and it won't ever be the same around the house, the places he used to lie, basking in the sunshine in the garden. He put up such a brave fight. He will remain in our hearts forever xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Jackers  I'm so so sorry to hear this heartbreaking news of Lucky  thinking of you at this very sad time xx

Lucky will always be with you, by your side and in your heart, cherish those precious memories you have of him. 

RIP Lucky, run free at the bridge beautiful boy xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Omg jackers I'm devastated this is awful news I really hoped he would pull through this! I am in tears for you and for darling Lucky who fought so hard and was so brave. You did everything possible for him but letting him go was the kindest thing and shows how much you love him, you gave him the dignity to go peacefully. I just can't believe it ended so quickly. This is just so sad I wish I could find words that would make you feel better Hun, I can only say Lucky will be at the bridge and will feel no more pain.
RIP to our darling Lucky. I wish I could be there to give you a hug.
XXX


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh no. I'm genuinely gutted...I really thought he had beaten it. I'm so so so sorry. RIP brave lil boy


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Jackers I am so very sorry, fly high lucky, shine bright...brave boy. you fought so hard


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness. This is just the worst news. Im shocked in saddened to read this. He was doing so well. Im just lost for words. RIP little one x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free Lucky,you tried so hard to stay.
Have fun chasing those butterflies at the bridge xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm feel so very very sad. Can't imagine his little face and his big green eyes around the place. I thought he was going to pull through. He went so off colour in the space of a day and a half. He had no energy. His sparkle had gone from his beautiful eyes. He wasn't eating, I gave him some yesterday myself and he was sick in the night. Then this morning I put little bits of chicken in his mouth he ate it again he was sick. He didn't want to stand up and kept lying down. He kept hiding out of the way. I knew by his eyes he was poorly. He was so listless. Broke our hearts to sit there with him on my knee while he was put to sleeping. I was stroking him, telling him we loved him and always will and that he's our beautiful boy. Then his head flopped back and I knew we'd lost our baby boy. Keep thinking could I have done more, that I wish the night before I took him to the vets if only I'd known it was poisoning he might of got through this. Feeling so so down but thankful that Lucky got to bask in the sun, enjoy his favourite foods and feel loved as he truly was xxxx


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Please, forget the what ifs. You did your absolute best for him, you gave him a fighting chance, he tried so hard to stay and thats because of you. It was just a battle too hard and he let you know when he had had enough and you did the right thing by him again.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Omg jackers I'm devastated this is awful news I really hoped he would pull through this! I am in tears for you and for darling Lucky who fought so hard and was so brave. You did everything possible for him but letting him go was the kindest thing and shows how much you love him, you gave him the dignity to go peacefully. I just can't believe it ended so quickly. This is just so sad I wish I could find words that would make you feel better Hun, I can only say Lucky will be at the bridge and will feel no more pain.
> RIP to our darling Lucky. I wish I could be there to give you a hug.
> XXX


Thank you Soozi can't stop crying, your so very kind. Your beautiful words made me cry so more. He was such a strong brave boy and always has been. Life's just so unfair, he should of been able to still enjoy the sun on his face, rolling around in the garden. Playing with his friends and have lots of cuddles, strokes and love from his family. He was only 7, still had many more years left on this earth and sadly it was taken out of his hands xxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry to read this, you both fought so hard and Lucky will have known how loved he was. Run free little one x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jackers, I am deeply sorry and upset to hear the sad news about Lucky. I really did think he might pull through..... what a terrible shame, how cruel life can be at times. 

But you were right to let him go when you did, as it sounded as though he had had enough, and needed to be released. 

Lucky sounds as though he was an absolute gem of a cat! You will have some beautiful and tender memories of him to look back on, to comfort you as time goes on. 

Thinking of you with great sympathy. 

RIP dear Lucky.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh my word Jackers, I am so very sad and sorry to read of Lucky's death, especially as it seemed he might have been on the road to recovery. It seems even harder and more cruel when there is hope and that hope is then crushed.

One thing is clear however, and that is your boy was very much loved. You did all you could. Not all cats have such a caring home. 

I am glad you were able to be with him at the end - there are lots of us who know how important, but how hard this can be. It was your last act of service and kindness to a fantastic friend. 

Sending you massive (((cyber-hugs))) xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so very very sorry. Thinking of you at such a sad time. Do not doubt you did all you could. RIP Lucky, run free at the bridge xxx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I have been following this thread & Lucky's story from the beginning willing him to make it. 
You both fought so hard  and you did everything you could for him. He was loved so much that is clear for all of us to see and he knew that. 
There is many a PF angel at Rainbow Bridge who will look after him. 
RIP Lucky


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kinds words and support over this last few weeks. It means so very much. The reality this morning of waking up and my baby not here and not being able to have his morning of sunshine xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, what a shock this morning, I am so very sorry. RIP brave boy, you fought a good fight to the end.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this sad news 

Sleep tight Lucky and hugs to you Jackers xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh Jackers I am so sorry to read your sad news this morning, poor Lucky, he fought so hard and was such a brave boy. He will always be with you in your heart, I am devastated for you. Rest in peace sweet boy xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Jackers I am so sorry to hear your devastating news. You and Lucky both fought so hard but sadly it wasn't to be. Lucky knew how much you loved him, he was clearly a very special boy who will be in your heart forever xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry  Hope you are coping, such a shock after he seemed to improve.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Jackers, I am deeply, deeply sorry to read your sad news. I'd hoped so much that Lucky had been able to beat this, utterly devastated he wasn't able to do so.  You are in my thoughts, I am sorry for your pain & your loss. RIP Lucky, you were a brave wee fighter to the end. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm absolutely devastated for you and for Lucky. 
He put up such a strong fight I really thought he was going to be our miracle boy. 
I don't know what to say other than I empathise with every emotion you are feeling now. I wish I could reach out with words of comfort and say it will get easier, but 10 years later the tears still flow as fresh today as they did back then. All I can offer is the thought that our tears are a measure of just how much they were loved. I have absolutely no doubt Lucky knew this; he also knew you did everything you possibly could for him including helping him at the end. Take comfort from him being without any more pain and completely at peace.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackers I just wanted to let you know that we are all here for you if you feel you need to talk or need our support getting through this heartbreaking time. I know a lot of people just don't understand the pain it causes us when we lose a loved one but everyone here knows how lonely it can feel not being able to share our grief. Hope to see you soon in the meantime be kind to yourself you did everything possible for Lucky I'm sure he loved you as much as you loved him. Please take care of yourself hun. Big comforting hugs. xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so so sorry to hear this dreadful news. R I P Lucky

Please take care of yourself jackers. You did everything which could be done for your precious boy.


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so very much, missing him not being around, the little places he would lie around the house, his morning meow. Rolling around outside in the sun. Feel so guilty for having him put to sleep. He had lost his sparkle from his eyes, the vets said his bloods results were still really high that he wasn't going to improve, that he was dehydrated. Not sure I agree with euthanasia but the vet said he would be feeling so gritty inside and it wasn't fair him suffering. Wanted to take him home and him pass away naturally but didn't want him to be in pain or feel uncomfortable. Broke our hearts watching him slip away from us. Told him all the way that we loved him forever that he was our baby, my beautiful boy. Can't believe that the two weeks fighting have gone and he's not here. Feeling so sad and low. Shouldn't feel like this as I'm still here and he is not here to enjoy this earth and love from us. Cruel world. Feel angry that hes been poisoned, cheated in fact. He should of had many years of love and life left xxxx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

You have every right to feel angry, your boy was taken from you and it shouldn't have happened...but it was not your fault, you fought for your boy and he fought so very hard for you, life can be so cruel sometimes. You did the only thing you could do for him, you loved him and you let him go with dignity and without suffering, it was the last act of love you could do for him...im so sorry for your pain and sadly i know how you feel, its awful when they are taken from us no age is never old enough but when they are young it makes things so much harder to process. My heart is broken for you...Lucky was blessed to have you fighting for him..


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I feel so sad and angry for you Jackers. You are right, your boy should have been with you for many more years. Give yourself a little time and you will find comfort from all the happy memories you have of time spent with your lovely Sparky. I have been in your position and I know exactly how you feel - I still feel guilty about my boy Jasper who I had to let go 15 months ago but on my good days I know he couldn't get better and I didn't want him to suffer anymore. Its a terrible decision to have to make but it is so difficult because we love them so much. Take care of yourself and let us know how you are getting on. Big hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Jackers I completely understand everything you are saying.
I too felt the same guilt with Euthanasia and I kept thinking what if I hadn't done it. Would my Cinders have recovered and been ok? Would she have died at home more peacefully which is what I would have wanted?
But since coming on this forum I have learned that the odds were she would never have recovered and she was so poorly and probably in an immense amount of pain but just too weak to show it. She may not have died peacefully at home either. Some of the guilt now is assuaged. 
I also blamed my Mum who was looking after her for not getting her to the vets quickly enough, she left it 24 hours. But then I blamed myself too for being on holiday when it happened. None of this could bring Cinders back. She loved my Mum and would have hated me to blame her. She adored me and would have wanted me to be happy.
I never knew what poisoned my little girl, all sorts of scenarios have gone through my head. 
One day I knew I had to start looking at things differently otherwise I would never get over it. He life too was cut short. But she had an incredibly happy one. Some cats don't have this. She was loved to the ends of the earth and back and she knew it. 
Just like Lucky.
It will take time.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this Jackers Sending you big ((((((hugs)))))). You did everything you could for Lucky. He would have known that. RIP Lucky


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

I know your all so very kind, at the point like you said whether I should of brought him home and let his last hours or day be here. I knew by his lack of lustre and the sparkle that had gone from his big green eyes that he'd had enough and also his bloods were so raised, one still that high it couldn't be read. Feel now did I have the right to say yes to ended it for him ? The vet said that he would be Feeling awful inside and it wasn't fair to see him suffer. He was in no pain, just struggling that was it ok for me to do this to him. Fought so hard to keep him and Lucky was so strong. We miss him so much. I feel for you too. It's all the what ifs, could we have done it differently. Also that this shouldn't of happened xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jackers we all feel like this when we have to make that the decision with guidance from the Vet to let them go and not prolong their suffering and pain The saddest thing for us is that when we have to be alone and they are gone from our life and home all we can do is look around and think of them and if we did the right thing, could we have done more? was there a chance for them? the answer to all these questions that make our head spin is No. You knew like myself and others here that it was the right time and to keep them going would be for ourselves not for our beautiful cats and the decision was the kindest you have ever made. It's going to be very hard for a while but it will get easier although you never ever forget and will always love him. Please try and focus on all the good times you had together and the sweet memories it will tear you apart otherwise. Another member posted this picture a while ago and I thought it was beautiful and is how I would like to imagine all the lost babies to be at the bridge pain free and playing. More hugs being sent. XXX


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you Soozi and yes the picture is beautiful xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. Life can be so cruel. I can well understand how you feel. You did your very best for him. The feelings of guilt and if s and buts are only natural. I don't think that we ever get over loosing our pets when they have passed away, especially before their time. We just learn to live with it.
I do believe that one Day we will meet up again and until then their memories we will cherish. xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi jackers! I know this is a really hard time for you right now but just to say I hope you are OK and we're all here if you need us. Hugs XXX


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Just feeling so down, awful Lucky not being here. Nothing I do or say can change things. Just difficult as he'd started to get better giving us all hope to then being not well. Two weeks of a roller coaster and then nothing. Just all a daze really and can't quite believe it's happened. We have two other cats and a dog and a big piece is missing xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

jackers34 said:


> Just feeling so down, awful Lucky not being here. Nothing I do or say can change things. Just difficult as he'd started to get better giving us all hope to then being not well. Two weeks of a roller coaster and then nothing. Just all a daze really and can't quite believe it's happened. We have two other cats and a dog and a big piece is missing xxx


Thank you for your kind words, you have all been amazing and gave me such great advice xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jackers34 said:


> Just feeling so down, awful Lucky not being here. Nothing I do or say can change things. Just difficult as he'd started to get better giving us all hope to then being not well. Two weeks of a roller coaster and then nothing. Just all a daze really and can't quite believe it's happened. We have two other cats and a dog and a big piece is missing xxx


This will take quite a while to come to terms with what has happened but you will learn to live with it. Be good to yourself Hun! huge hugs as always!
XXX


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Please believe me Jackers these feelings do pass. The guilt I felt when I lost my boy only on the 20th March where too much to take at the time. I couldn't eat and I couldn't sleep and I couldn't deal with the immense guilt I felt for both the decision to euthanize and the decisions I made in his treatment in the week leading up to losing him. I felt anger at the vets for not spotting that he had lymphoma before the referral to the specialist and I felt anger towards the specialist for being not being able to do anything after telling me they thought it was treatable. What you are feeling now is your emotions trying to rationalise something that can't be rationalised, as time goes on it becomes easier to accept. I am 5 weeks along and I still have bad days and I cry for no reason but its easier than it was at the start I remember feeling it could never feel better but every day it did even if only for a little bit. I wish I could give you a huge hug as I know how hard it is, especially when they are so young. Topsy was only 3 so I bet he and Lucky are chasing each other around the bridge wishing that they could make us feel better. @Maldives wrote a beautiful poem for me on my thread that still makes me cry today, I hope it copies across as the sentiment of it really helped me



Maldives said:


> To my mummy who was the best
> please don't grieve now I'm laid to rest.
> My life with you was so right
> but now I've had to give up the fight.
> ...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh pants, what with the forum changes I've missed this thread and its sad update!

I'm so sorry for your loss, jackers. I know what it is like to lose a cat suddenly. Lucky was a very poorly boy and you did everything you could. It's obvious to all of us reading this thread just how deeply he was loved and he truly was lucky to have you looking out for him. This is not your fault. Lucky had some time at home with his family, and he left this world in your lap surrounded by love.

I hope you are okay xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Big hugs huni - give it time. xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry to read this, I was hoping so much that you would be able to cheat it. You know, and we know, you tried your best for Lucky. Take care.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a furry friend. I lost my best friend and companion, Tigger, on Friday. She was 17 and had a long and happy life but it doesn't make her passing any the easier, nor do the other cats we have. They are all family and when they go it leaves a massive hole in your life. Whilst Tiggers passing was not unexpected sadly I can understand how you feel with the shock of losing Lucky suddenly. We lost a young girl 3 years ago to IMHA very suddenly after she had a massive reaction to some antibiotics. We went from having a healthy girl to a girl on the edge of life within 24 hours. She had blood transfussions and all sorts of treatment and like you we (and the vets) felt she was turning a corner on day 6 when she started eating but later that day we had the worst phone call to tell us her heart had suddenly stopped and she was gone  Time does help, eventually you will stop playing the events over in your mind, wondering if you could have done something else. I used to replay it every day, what if I had done this or that but it didn't change it and couldn't bring her back. Eventually those last memories will fade and you will remember Lucky in the good times not those last sad times. But it takes time and you need to be easy on yourself. RIP Lucky, you were very loved xx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

KCTT said:


> Please believe me Jackers these feelings do pass. The guilt I felt when I lost my boy only on the 20th March where too much to take at the time. I couldn't eat and I couldn't sleep and I couldn't deal with the immense guilt I felt for both the decision to euthanize and the decisions I made in his treatment in the week leading up to losing him. I felt anger at the vets for not spotting that he had lymphoma before the referral to the specialist and I felt anger towards the specialist for being not being able to do anything after telling me they thought it was treatable. What you are feeling now is your emotions trying to rationalise something that can't be rationalised, as time goes on it becomes easier to accept. I am 5 weeks along and I still have bad days and I cry for no reason but its easier than it was at the start I remember feeling it could never feel better but every day it did even if only for a little bit. I wish I could give you a huge hug as I know how hard it is, especially when they are so young. Topsy was only 3 so I bet he and Lucky are chasing each other around the bridge wishing that they could make us feel better. @Maldives wrote a beautiful poem for me on my thread that still makes me cry today, I hope it copies across as the sentiment of it really helped me


Awwr bless you. It's so so hard and your right. You continue to play it over in your head. And like you said it can't be changed. You shouldn't have favourites but I think because he'd been run over at such a young age and got through that which was amazing I mollycoddled him even more. I keep thinking what if I'd of taken the evening he was a little off colour instead of the morning would it be different, what if the vets had got it wrong on Saturday and he had perked up and got through like he'd done the week before. I feel guilty that I agreed to having him put to sleep, I actually regret it and wished I'd took him home to pass naturally. All a whirl in my head. Wishing I knew if he is happy and in a good place. Miss him so so much. I agree it doesn't matter what age your cat was it's still devastating. I know in time it will get easier to cope with. He will remain in my heart forever. We get so attached to our pets. So nice to hear off people that have been through it and bless you that are at early stages like myself. The poem is beautiful and I'm sure you got some comfort from it. I'm just taking it day by day, it's the not seeing him around in his favourite places, rolling around in the sunshine. The cuddles, the smiles that I could see from his big green eyes. He was such a strong courageous cat from day one, yet so soft and sweet natured. Truly an amazing soul xxxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

chloe1975 said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a furry friend. I lost my best friend and companion, Tigger, on Friday. She was 17 and had a long and happy life but it doesn't make her passing any the easier, nor do the other cats we have. They are all family and when they go it leaves a massive hole in your life. Whilst Tiggers passing was not unexpected sadly I can understand how you feel with the shock of losing Lucky suddenly. We lost a young girl 3 years ago to IMHA very suddenly after she had a massive reaction to some antibiotics. We went from having a healthy girl to a girl on the edge of life within 24 hours. She had blood transfussions and all sorts of treatment and like you we (and the vets) felt she was turning a corner on day 6 when she started eating but later that day we had the worst phone call to tell us her heart had suddenly stopped and she was gone  Time does help, eventually you will stop playing the events over in your mind, wondering if you could have done something else. I used to replay it every day, what if I had done this or that but it didn't change it and couldn't bring her back. Eventually those last memories will fade and you will remember Lucky in the good times not those last sad times. But it takes time and you need to be easy on yourself. RIP Lucky, you were very loved xx


Bless you, you have been through a roller coaster too. Difficult like you've said. You were in the same position where your cat seemed to pick up only to become I'll again. It's like you finally feel that you've beaten this together for it to falter. It's the worst scenario I think. My only thing was that my cat was able to spend a week at home eating his favourite things, rolling around outside in the sunshine and being loved by his family as we were by him. They told me so many times the first week he wasn't going to recover and I should put him to rest but we took him home and he picked up for nearly a week to the last few days of being poorly. He had lost the sparkle from his big green eyes. I feel for you, and again like myself you did everything that you could. She will remain in your heart forever xxx


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Oh pants, what with the forum changes I've missed this thread and its sad update!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, jackers. I know what it is like to lose a cat suddenly. Lucky was a very poorly boy and you did everything you could. It's obvious to all of us reading this thread just how deeply he was loved and he truly was lucky to have you looking out for him. This is not your fault. Lucky had some time at home with his family, and he left this world in your lap surrounded by love.
> 
> I hope you are okay xxxx


Thank you for your kind words. I'm devastated to be honest. Taking it day by day. Miss him terribly. I can't change any of it, although I wish I could rewind back 3 weeks and maybe things would be a very different scenario. I have to get on with it. Hope that the guilt fades and that things will get easier. Lucky will remain in my heart forever xxxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Jackers I have just caught up with this thread now and am shocked to hear that you have lost your darling boy.
RIP Lucky


----------



## jackers34 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you, I know me too. Thought we'd beaten it but it wasn't to be. Miss my baby boy so much xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Just catching up - I've not been around much for a few days. I am so sorry. We went through a lily scare a few years ago with Rosso, which also causes kidney failure, but thank God he vomited immediately and we realised, looked lilies up on the internet and got him to the vet straight away. There but for the grace of God and all that ..... I'm really sorry, RIP baby boy.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sad for you! Your heart must be broken, though Lucky was obviously deeply loved and well cared for, and you did everything you could. Take care of yourself as you grieve. Hugs. X

Rest easy at the bridge Lucky. X


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read that Lucky didn't make it. He did his best and you were able to give him so much love over his last days. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

jackers34 said:


> Thank you so very much, missing him not being around, the little places he would lie around the house, his morning meow. Rolling around outside in the sun. Feel so guilty for having him put to sleep. He had lost his sparkle from his eyes, the vets said his bloods results were still really high that he wasn't going to improve, that he was dehydrated. Not sure I agree with euthanasia but the vet said he would be feeling so gritty inside and it wasn't fair him suffering. Wanted to take him home and him pass away naturally but didn't want him to be in pain or feel uncomfortable. Broke our hearts watching him slip away from us. Told him all the way that we loved him forever that he was our baby, my beautiful boy. Can't believe that the two weeks fighting have gone and he's not here. Feeling so sad and low. Shouldn't feel like this as I'm still here and he is not here to enjoy this earth and love from us. Cruel world. Feel angry that hes been poisoned, cheated in fact. He should of had many years of love and life left xxxx


I know it's an old thread but yesterday I was searching the net for antifreeze poising in cats and came across this sad thread. I read it all and I'm very sorry your boy didn't make it. Actually I had seen my neighbour put antifreeze in his car and I saw as if some had spilled on the ground. There are few cats in our neighbour who roam around and I was worried. In fact I was so worried that I closed the windows where my cats sit. I thought there might be vapours of this poison and they might inhale it. Did you ever got a new fur baby in Lucky's memory and if you don't mind could you post a photo of your lovely boy, thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@jasmine2 - the OP (jackers34) has not been seen on the forum for over 5 years, so you may not get a reply from him/her to your post.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jasmine2 said:


> I know it's an old thread but yesterday I was searching the net for antifreeze poising in cats and came across this sad thread. I read it all and I'm very sorry your boy didn't make it. Actually I had seen my neighbour put antifreeze in his car and I saw as if some had spilled on the ground. There are few cats in our neighbour who roam around and I was worried. In fact I was so worried that I closed the windows where my cats sit. I thought there might be vapours of this poison and they might inhale it. Did you ever got a new fur baby in Lucky's memory and if you don't mind could you post a photo of your lovely boy, thanks


You can clean up the antifreeze your neighbor spilled. Pour cat litter on it, wait for it to absorb, sweep it up and dispose of it safely. Don't use a broom the cats have access to. You can wash it of course but still.


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

lorilu said:


> You can clean up the antifreeze your neighbor spilled. Pour cat litter on it, wait for it to absorb, sweep it up and dispose of it safely. Don't use a broom the cats have access to. You can wash it of course but still.


Ok thank you, I will do that I was worried about the safety of the cats who patrol this area


----------



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @jasmine2 - the OP (jackers34) has not been seen on the forum for over 5 years, so you may not get a reply to your post.


Thank you for letting me know ☺


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jasmine2 said:


> Ok thank you, I will do that I was worried about the safety of the cats who patrol this area


Yes, I know, that's why I suggested cleaning it up. I've done that a couple times, when I came across antifreeze spills, once in the post office parking lot and once in the walmart parking lot.


----------

